# Unheated garage for a day this month



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Will this be ok? It'd be one tub of 3 does. I'm guessing yes but I'm an overly paranoid and protective pet owner. I suppose it's not just the temp but wild mice to consider aswell. Thanks


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What temp will it be in the garage? Here, I'd worry about them getting too warm (90F in my garage), but you said unheated. Is it cold?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm in England. It's getting to about 12C maximum at the moment.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That comes out to 53F, and if they become adjusted to the temperature slowly, and have lots of bedding, are undisturbed, etc, they should be alright.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

mine have been living in my shed now for about a month and ive had no problems. No heating just plenty of bedding and most have a little plastic house too help keep them warm in the night.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree, LOTS of bedding is the key. It's easier for mice to burrow in nesting material and snuggle together to keep warm that it is for them to survive excessive heat. Best if you could make sure their enclosure is in the most sheltered cozy spot in the garage, and inaccessible to the wild mice if you have them.


----------

